# internet wifi sur ipod touch avec freebox



## conquerboss25 (12 Février 2009)

bonjour,
voila mon pti probleme 
quand je vais pour mètre le wifi sur mon ipod touch , je met mes codes etc ...
mvoyez ?
une fois que j'ai tout mit il me dit impossible d'aquséder a cette box 
mais pourquoi ....:hein:

merci de vos réponses


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2009)

Tu as quoi comme Box ?

Il est probable que la clé ne soit pas compatible.
Change de format, éventuellement.


----------



## Pampi (15 Février 2009)

Salut,
J'avais le même message avec une neufbox. Mais en fait il était connecté au réseau! 
Donc essai de sortir du menu de config. et de surfer.
Sinon laisse donc wi-fi activé, éteint et relance ton touch.
(Tout ceci suppose que ta clé sois bien rentrée).
A+


----------

